# Deseperate for advice



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

The back story: 
Approximately 6 months ago, I purchased a horse who was underweight, and really needed some love and tlc. After a few months off, he gained weight, and looked great. Once I got back on him, his entire personality changed. He was completely unsafe to ride, and I became scared. My trainer suggested I sell or give him away. She was afraid of someone falling off at her farm, so she had another trainer from a neighboring barn agree to pick him up, and continue the training at his barn, and sell once he got to the appropriate level. He is someone I know, and my trainer knows very well. He has worked on the farm, and has been trustworthy. We agreed that out of whatever he sold the horse for, I would get a certain amount out of the deal.

The current situation:
The trainer friend had him at his farm for a couple months, and found someone who was interested in purchasing the horse. He trailered the horse to the persons barn, and has had him there as a trial. I started to inquire the status, and if the sale was final. I've attempted to contact him now since June. Every week there is a different excuse as to why he hasn't given over the funds. As of the 1st, he was waiting for the money which would have been the next day. On the 5th, he was having a problem getting him on the trailer. On the 7th, he still didn't have a response and said he would let me know the next day. Today, he said he still can't get him on the trailer, and doesn't know if she will go through with the purchase. 

I'm honestly fed up with the situation. Not so much with the money aspect, but I feel like I'm being led on and lied to. At this point, I just want my horse back. I don't know if he's okay. There is no sales agreement between me and the trainer. I am 100% still the owner. I have no idea what to do, or what to say to him. I've been very polite and calm.. but I don't want to deal with it anymore. What can I do? What should I say? Is there legal ways I can go about this? Advice please!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your trainer set you up with this guy, right? talk to your trainer/barn owner, and get them involved.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there anything you suggest I say to him as of right now? I don't want to argue or fight, but I need proof that the horse is okay, and not just shipped off to a meat factory or something. I'm not trying to insult him at the same time


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If he is still 100% still yours, I'd just go pick him up.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Only problem with going to pick him up, is I don't know where this other barn is located other than it's 40 minutes away.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Call your trainer and express your worries. See if she will give you the address of the barn and then drive out and see him. It could be that the other guy is telling the truth and he's been having issues loading the horse, with the sale, etc.. It could be something bad. YOu don't know until you look into it. 

Have you expressed any of your concerns to the guy who has your horse or asked to come out at all?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

How tough do you want to get?

You can tell this "friend" that you're on your way to pick the horse up if you know where it is, then go with your trailer.

You can also let him know that if he doesn't cough up the money in 24 hours you have no choice but to report the horse as stolen and involve the police and a lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I unfortunately don't know where my horse is located at the moment. My trainer expressed that she didn't want to be involved with the business transaction between him and I. However, tomorrow morning I have a lesson and I plan on bringing it to her attention and see how she feels I should approach it. In general, I'm not one to cause a scene or argue. If I feel like things are not right though, I will fight to no end to find his whereabouts. He's an animal, and deserves love. As long as he's okay, then I'm fine. I can deal with the payment thing another time.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Your trainer got involved when she recommended this person to train the horse. At the very least she owes you the address of the facility of the other trainer so you can go there yourself or send a registered letter (for legal reasons, should you need to formally ask for the money from the sale or the horse if it's not sold).


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Alexmac156 said:


> I unfortunately don't know where my horse is located at the moment. My trainer expressed that she didn't want to be involved with the business transaction between him and I. However, tomorrow morning I have a lesson and I plan on bringing it to her attention and see how she feels I should approach it. In general, I'm not one to cause a scene or argue. If I feel like things are not right though, I will fight to no end to find his whereabouts. He's an animal, and deserves love. As long as he's okay, then I'm fine. I can deal with the payment thing another time.



Too bad for her - she IS involved and she needs to help make this right. Go to the guy's barn if you have to.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How long has this trainer had the horse?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, just seen, a couple of months. Is this a registered horse, meaning you have the papers in your name? If not, then how much is the horse worth? If it's not registered, scared you under saddle, made your trainer want the horse moved because it's completely unsafe to ride, the horse really has no value. You are very lucky someone took the horse and put 2 months training on it, if that was me, you would be charged at least $1400 for that, then a commission for selling the horse, which would leave you in the red, meaning you would owe ME. Call it day and say good bye horse, glad you got a home.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, he's a registered horse. I bought him just to save his life, and get some weight on him. His personality on ground and under saddle changed greatly after he put on his weight. The previous owner may have heavily drugged him. I'm not sure or have proof. Anyway, I became nervous riding him because he would bolt off, buck, rear, and root his head. It was honestly more than I knew how to handle. The other trainer wasn't afraid of the challenge ahead, and had no problem trying to tackle it, which he did. I got to see his progress, and it was going well. It wasn't until after that I lost his whereabouts. Regardless of price, which isn't the issue.. I just needed to know he's okay. That is my #1 concern.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He probably was not drugged. It's very normal for a horse to be a certain way when they are starved and to be back to full energy once healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Update: In case anyone was wondering. I haven't had a chance to talk to my trainer face to face. She's been off racing horses for the past few days. However... I sent the trainer friend a message simply stating that I needed to know that the horse was okay, and I needed a final say on whether he has been sold, or not. If not.. he needs to come back to my barn asap. I haven't heard back from him yet. If it's not resolved, then I'll take legal action. My main concern, is just making sure he's okay.


----------



## tmhmisty (Jun 8, 2014)

I assume you know the trainers name? Could you google it and find out the name of barn and address? Then I would jump in my car and just show up at the barn.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

If the horse was that unsafe , to the point where your trainer didnt want it on the property, I would just be thrilled it was gone, with the hope it would never resurface. Horses like that are a liability and your trainer saw that, hence why they didnt want it around.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

In your original post, you stated you know the man who has your horse, that he has a neighbouring barn and that he was training the horse . 
IF you go get this horse, you OWE for whatever training was done and board. 
So if you know the man who took the horse, you can find where his barn is, and go look at the horse. Your Trainer helped you arrange this, and now states he/she does not want involved ? Thats a very poor business person and poor trainer. I would go get my horse, pay whatever fees are due the 2nd trainer, and move BOTH horses to a different barn .


----------

